# Two-Way, Double Combo, or Santee



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe this is a topic for another thread but I am curious as to why a lot of you guys prefer directional clean outs when installing them outside? No bashing it at all as it can be pretty handy when we come across them. Personally I prefer a sanitary tee only when it is outside the structure and 6" in diameter. Might just be what me and the guys are used to but I'd like to hear feed back. We have no issue getting any sort of cleaning or televising equipment into play and it seems easier to monitor flow

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Maybe this is a topic for another thread but I am curious as to why a lot of you guys prefer directional clean outs when installing them outside? No bashing it at all as it can be pretty handy when we come across them. Personally I prefer a sanitary tee only when it is outside the structure and 6" in diameter. Might just be what me and the guys are used to but I'd like to hear feed back. We have no issue getting any sort of cleaning or televising equipment into play and it seems easier to monitor flow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


For me it's ease of access 

Instead of fighting the cable to make it go up stream or down I can pop a top, determine where the line is stopped up and let the drum sail down which ever one to clear the stoppage. 

I've had cables fold back on outside tees or two outs and not realize I was heading the wrong direction until my cable was bound up.

With dual directional I've got a sweeping fitting that will help keep my cable true.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are a real plus in getting direction snaking a deep line...

Most homes here have full basements and many have the line exiting under the basement floor....

Try that one when some bozo laid a sani-tee on its back...:furious:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In general, anything deeper than 3' gets double combos.

The line in the pic is 8' deep. That makes picking your direction a bit risky. The combos eliminate the risk.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess I get that part of it. Around here everything is 4" cast that sleeves into 6" clay just outside the basement foundation. Anytime we are having a clean out installed we try to do it just outside the foundation and hook directly to the cast with a 6" to cut roots out downstream. If we show up to a backup and the clean out is dry simply run a whip up into the cast under the home. I have no problems making a 150 ft plus run thru a tee that some "bozo" installed. If you are wrapping up your cables you are pushing to hard no matter what the configuration. I guess I should add that a 10' deep clean out with a tee in the bottom is a daily occurrence. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lots of our sewers are 6' or deeper.I have power rodded from cleanouts 15' deep that are nothing but a Santee on it's back. Never had an issue or a fight getting the rod to go the right direction, even when the cleanout is holding water.

I guess it's something you learn and it comes naturally, like driving a car. When lots of folks first get behind the wheel they are nervous and make mistakes or have a difficult time, after a while the get in and drive without giving it a second thought. 

When I rodded my first sewer my dad saw me fighting with the rod trying to get it to go the right way, or when the clean out was holding he ask me which way the rod was going and I shrugged. He showed me how to tell which way the rod was going by watching how the cable rides the down pipe, and he showed me how to get the rod to go the direction I wanted. Ever since then it comes naturally to me.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A tee is better for jetting IMO because I have had my jet heads get stuck on a sweep multiple times. A little jiggle and then are free but we all know that gut feeling the second something gets stuck.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer double combos, if it's shallow then a two way is fine


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I had an inspector many years ago make me take out a two way, for a Santee. 
2 ways are a bummer if you got a long push on a camera. 
I usually do Santee, easy if it's holding and easy to go back the other way if it's not. 
,,,, sometimes feel guilty when I should put in a double combo and don't


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A 6" tee on it's back inches outside the foundation is very convenient for the the customer as well, slap a bird bath on top of it and you will never know it's there. Pretty much standard on commercial new construction around here

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

In Memphis I've never seen a 6" cleanout anywhere except in a very large warehouse or something, and only rarely even then. And I've never known of a residential sewer larger than 4".

If a cleanout's any deeper than, say, 5', I have a hard time determining my cable's direction in a two-way fitting (which we call a Taylor tee).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I guess I get that part of it. Around here everything is 4" cast that sleeves into 6" clay just outside the basement foundation. Anytime we are having a clean out installed we try to do it just outside the foundation and hook directly to the cast with a 6" to cut roots out downstream. If we show up to a backup and the clean out is dry simply run a whip up into the cast under the home. I have no problems making a 150 ft plus run thru a tee that some "bozo" installed. If you are wrapping up your cables you are pushing to hard no matter what the configuration. I guess I should add that a 10' deep clean out with a tee in the bottom is a daily occurrence.


You are correct that finding a deep drain line holding water and a tee for a cleanout is a daily occurrence, and any drain man worth his salt will find the direction and get his snake or, jetter going in the right direction. It is what we have to do over and over again every day...

But if a deep line is dug up, why wouldn't you put in a couple of combos?

It's called working smarter not harder....:whistling2:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Lots of our sewers are 6' or deeper.<snip>
> 
> *Best tool a sewerman can have for deep cleanouts is a curb spoon.*


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> In general, anything deeper than 3' gets double combos.
> 
> The line in the pic is 8' deep. That makes picking your direction a bit risky. The combos eliminate the risk.


This is my policy as well :thumbsup:


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Redwood said:


> They are a real plus in getting direction snaking a deep line...
> 
> Most homes here have full basements and many have the line exiting under the basement floor....
> 
> Try that one when some bozo laid a sani-tee on its back...:furious:


this.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

With my luck the plumber installed the double combos in the wrong direction and leaves a 4-5 foot length that cannot be cleared. The one nearest the home must be towards the street and the second towards the home.

Unbelievable the number of combos turned the other way.

When done correctly I prefer double combos


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> With my luck the plumber *installed the double combos in the wrong* *direction and leaves a 4-5 foot length that cannot be* *cleared.* The one nearest the home must be towards the street and the second towards the home.
> 
> Unbelievable the number of combos turned the other way.
> 
> When done correctly I prefer double combos


 






I uncovered a cast iron sewer once that had that set up. A small section of the sewer couldn't be cabled due to the combos being installed incorrectly. It was an old mansion on the ocean built in the 1920's.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> With my luck the plumber installed the double combos in the wrong direction and leaves a 4-5 foot length that cannot be cleared. The one nearest the home must be towards the street and the second towards the home. Unbelievable the number of combos turned the other way. When done correctly I prefer double combos



Here we got a lot of backwater valves, so there can be a reason to install combos in the "wrong" direction. This probably is not the case in your area though.


----------

